# [OT] Wie schreibe ich XMMS um?

## LoRd-niKon

Ist ne freche Frage okay, aber was brauche ich dazu  :Wink: 

[mod edit]

Titel geändert

[/mod edit]

----------

## lorschy

hmmm mach ein emerge -f xmms dann unzip den tarball schnapp dir nen editor deiner wahl und schau welche sourcecodes fuer was zustaendig sind, dann kannste das aendern was du willst und dann machste einfach nen haendigen install.

----------

## LoRd-niKon

ah perfekt dieses emerge -f das suchte ich  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Nur mal interessehalber, was hast du denn vor?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LoRd-niKon

will mirn "Party-MP3-Spieler" mit user management und sonenr Art Creditsystem basteln - wo nach 10 mins. jedern credit kricht o.ä. und dann ein lied in die playlist packen kann bei 20 credits 2, etc.

Hatte sowas schonma für win gesehn aba das gaaanz lange her  :Wink: 

Habn kleinen Shuttle Barebone und das DIE Party jukebox - und ich mach dadurch kräftich werbung für linux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Beforegod

Bitte das nächste mal als O(ff)T(opic) kennzeichnen.

----------

## LoRd-niKon

hm mod kannst eigetnl. auch den ganzen thread löschen meine frage ist ja beantwortet

thx 2 lorschy

----------

